# Tell me about your Math curriculum



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

I'm thinking we need to change math curriculum for my son next year. We love what we are using (Rod and Staff), yet it only goes to 8th grade and it doesn't seem to be "setting him up" for Algebra. I'm happy with what he is learning, but next year he will be doing 7th grade and I'm thinking it might be the best time to make a switch.

What are you all using for the 7-12 grade region? R&S, for those not familiar with it, introduces a new "topic" each lesson. Then the second half of the lesson will be review from previous lessons from anywhere previous in the book.

He's a "computer" kid....I'm wondering about Switched on Schoolhouse.....any thoughts? He's going to nee something that takes him easily into the higher maths as he keep leaning towards interests that are science and math heavy.


----------



## Louisiana Mom (Oct 15, 2004)

We used R&S for some early grades too. We stopped after grade 6 & tried a mixture of a couple of things & then went into saxon algebra 1. I like it, but with me not being good in algebra it was a little tough. So this year I ordered the teacher cd's to go along with the book. It's working pretty good but I wish he would have had like pre-algebra or something because it's taking us more effort than probably most. 
For my other child we're using saxon 54 and loving it. I plan on sticking with it from here on.
My friend uses teaching textbooks & it looks really good but was a bit too expensive for us.
I wanted to add that we tried SOS algebra 1 last year and I wasn't impressed AT ALL.


----------



## foaly (Jan 14, 2008)

I use nothing but Saxon. Here's why....When I was homeschooling my oldest (who is now 26) I was faced with helping her understand Algebra II. To say that I am math challenged is an understatement. However, I got it with Saxon. I actually understood Algebra II. If a math curriculum can help me understand higher level math, it's a winner!

I also like that geometry is not a separate year of math in high school. Saxon starts geometry in kindergarten and integrates it in each year of learning. To me, this is a huge step because your kids can go from Algebra to Trig to Calculus by the time they graduate.

Saxon also introduces new topics in each lesson but reviews what was learned previously. No chance of forgetting it with this curriculum.


----------



## cindy-e (Feb 14, 2008)

www.aleks.com is cheaper (and I think better) than SOS for math if you want something on the computer. We've done pre-algebra, algebra, and geometry using this. Seems like people either love it or hate it though. Not a lot of inbetween. We love it.  

You can also supplement with the http://www.khanacademy.org/ if further explaination is required. These videos are free to anyone. I think they are top notch, though we have just started using them. 

FWIW,
Cindyc.


----------



## Pigeon Lady (Apr 4, 2004)

Aleks all the way here. Son loves it.

Pauline


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

double post


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

I've taught Saxon as a homeschooling parent, a country school teacher, and a Special Ed. classroom sub. 
Hands down, it is the _best_ math curriculum I've worked with. 
That isn't to say it's the best out there, but of those I've seen and used, it is. 

Like foaly has mentioned, it's a spiral curriculum, building upon every day's lessons. Nothing is learned in a vacuum of one chapter, one set of skills, next chapter, different skills... 
It also seems to be the best approach for teachers who are a bit fuzzy on a lesson here and there. (Like a fresh, college grad. who didn't have a great grasp on Algebra anyway! lol)

From the completely unscientific evidence of my own observations, kids who have had a couple years of Saxon seem to have a better grasp on math than kids who have used more traditional curricula.


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

I've heard a lot about Saxon, all good.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

Saxon for Algebra 1/2, 1 and 2 (Saxon also has DIVE c/d's where you pop it in the computer and a teacher is there to 'teach' algebra)
Apologia for Physics, Chemistry, Chem 2
Abeka for Business Math, Consumer Math

We have had success with all of the above


----------



## cindy-e (Feb 14, 2008)

FWIW, Saxon did not work well for my kids. I actually like saxon, the idea behind it, but my math inclined kids thought it was too repetitive and it actually held them back. My one child who is not math inclined just - didn't get it - the way they taught it. We had to repeat, re-do, repeat, re-do with her. At Pre-algebra, we finally gave up with her. She had to go back and repeat some maths she had already done (and we were using the DIVE CD's with her too) in another curriculum before she could move on. 

Cindyc.


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

I acquired (not sure form where) a Saxon Algebra I book. Maybe I should pull that out and get a feel for Saxon. I remember looking at it years ago and not being impressed, but I have never really looked at it at a higher level. DS is truly "burnt" out on math. He's good at it, but he doesn't want to work to do it....sounds like human nature to me....so I am hoping a change will also inspire him. Right now white boards are our saving grace....for some reason doing math on a white board is more "exciting".

We have a local church that has homeschool math classes for a crazy reasonable price. I have a mathematician homeschool friend that teaches those. I plan on using that with my children as it will be good to have a second set of eyes checking what the kids are doing since I'm rather rusty. But I need to be sure they are ready when they get there. The church changed curriculum last year to Math U See, from Saxon. Susan had no experience with it but went along with the choice (she didn't have a choice, but decided to not raise a stink and just be happy). I should check with her on if they liked it and stuck with it. We used MUS for 1st and 2nd, wasn't too great a fit....the block were too much like Lego's for my little Lego-maniac , which he still is today.

I'll check out Aleks as DS is a computer buff and doing math on computer might be a good change. That's a subscription, though, isn't it? So I won't "own" anything I can use again with yougers, correct?


----------



## akhomesteader (Jan 5, 2006)

We're using, and LOVE Math On The Level http://mathonthelevel.com/ It takes children from pre-k through pre-Algebra. It uses a real-life approach, and the parent customizes it to fit each child and his/her developmental level. You teach them what they're ready to learn, when they're ready to learn it. You can take them as far in a topic as they're ready and willing to go (sort of a mastry-type method), or you can work a little on a topic and then move to another one (sort of a spiral method). The books are for the parents. It's not a workbook/textbook curriculum. This might be a little late for the op, but might be a good resource for others.


----------



## Jakk (Aug 14, 2008)

My daughter had a hard time with SOS Algebra. We switched to Teaching Textbooks and its an AMAZING program. I can't say enough good things about TT. It is an expensive program, but my daughter went from crying, completely not understanding her work, to being able to do it all on her own. We tried to teach algebra to her, she worked with another parent from our Co-op and even tried a math class at the Co-op. Nothing worked until we got the Teaching Textbooks.


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

I have to agree with Saxon. I used Rod and Staff, Abeka, and some of the Key to programs before trying Saxon just due to the price. But it is the very best I found.


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

Ok, so those that are doing Saxon. I did look at it and I'll be honest it is very visually unpleasing! Maybe I have an older version? I have edition 2. The material looks like is starts off super simple (I was looking at lesson 20). Stuff I learned in 7th and 8th grade. That SO made me feel better. I did look in the catalog and see that Rod and Staff does have the pre-algebra stuff in their 7th and 8th grade books, so we might be OK, but I'm not sure yet.

I did look at the Aleks, but it is more expensive then SOS for a year and then you don't have anything for the next child to use. With money tight, as it is for everyone, this doesn't seem like the best choice for us right now.

We have decided to give SOS a try this year, but for English, as we have more then once given it a hard look and back away because of price (DS is within a few lessons of finishing his current book so this is a good time to "jump ship"). That will give us a chance to give it a try in a subject that I already have a back-up textbooks for in the program we have been using. Then we can see if SOS a good fit, as best we can by looking at a different subject. If it isn't I'll still have lots of time to get my hands on something else for next year- I'll likely start with Saxon, next, as it seems to be the overwhelming suggestion.


----------



## cindy-e (Feb 14, 2008)

Ohio dreamer said:


> Ok, so those that are doing Saxon. I did look at it and I'll be honest it is very visually unpleasing! Maybe I have an older version? I have edition 2. The material looks like is starts off super simple (I was looking at lesson 20). Stuff I learned in 7th and 8th grade. That SO made me feel better. I did look in the catalog and see that Rod and Staff does have the pre-algebra stuff in their 7th and 8th grade books, so we might be OK, but I'm not sure yet.
> 
> I did look at the Aleks, but it is more expensive then SOS for a year and then you don't have anything for the next child to use. With money tight, as it is for everyone, this doesn't seem like the best choice for us right now.
> 
> We have decided to give SOS a try this year, but for English, as we have more then once given it a hard look and back away because of price (DS is within a few lessons of finishing his current book so this is a good time to "jump ship"). That will give us a chance to give it a try in a subject that I already have a back-up textbooks for in the program we have been using. Then we can see if SOS a good fit, as best we can by looking at a different subject. If it isn't I'll still have lots of time to get my hands on something else for next year- I'll likely start with Saxon, next, as it seems to be the overwhelming suggestion.


Don't forget to look at www.khanacademy.com for pre-algebra. It's free, but very well done. The man who does it writes for grants to pay his own salary, which is why it is free. Microsoft foundation and other computer/engineering etc... firms pay for it. It is highly visual, and very well done. There are the videos, but there are problem sets to do too, which I think you have to register for. Even if you only use it as a supplement, if you are using Saxon, and it is not visually appealing to you, this could help make things more interesting.  
HTH,
Cindyc.


----------



## foaly (Jan 14, 2008)

Ohio dreamer said:


> Ok, so those that are doing Saxon. I did look at it and I'll be honest it is very visually unpleasing! Maybe I have an older version? I have edition 2. The material looks like is starts off super simple (I was looking at lesson 20). Stuff I learned in 7th and 8th grade. That SO made me feel better. I did look in the catalog and see that Rod and Staff does have the pre-algebra stuff in their 7th and 8th grade books, so we might be OK, but I'm not sure yet.


Saxon is very plain, black and white, no frills math. Honestly, my boys do best with this. No pretty colors, no animals, no dazzling pictures. Helps with their lack of attention span (which is about a big as a gnat). 

Saxon isn't exciting to look at but it sure is a terrific curriculum. You may want to check and see if your local library has one of the textbooks. Or you could do an interlibrary loan and see if Saxon is a good fit for your family. That would save an outlay of cash before you decide if you like it.


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

foaly said:


> Saxon is very plain, black and white, no frills math. Honestly, my boys do best with this. No pretty colors, no animals, no dazzling pictures. Helps with their lack of attention span (which is about a big as a gnat).
> 
> Saxon isn't exciting to look at but it sure is a terrific curriculum. You may want to check and see if your local library has one of the textbooks. Or you could do an interlibrary loan and see if Saxon is a good fit for your family. That would save an outlay of cash before you decide if you like it.


I understand the black and white no frills textbook. That's what works best for us, too, and is how Rod and Staff is set up. I just couldn't tell where the explanations stopped and the problems began. Seemed like allot of white space on each page (a personal pet-peeve). But those are all ascetic issues I can work around....I don't have to look at it as long as DS will, lol, and he won't likely care. 

I'll look into that inter-library loan idea. We don't have it in the local system (I looked that's to your suggestion).


----------



## foaly (Jan 14, 2008)

Ohio dreamer said:


> I understand the black and white no frills textbook. That's what works best for us, too, and is how Rod and Staff is set up. I just couldn't tell where the explanations stopped and the problems began. Seemed like allot of white space on each page (a personal pet-peeve). But those are all ascetic issues I can work around....I don't have to look at it as long as DS will, lol, and he won't likely care.
> 
> I'll look into that inter-library loan idea. We don't have it in the local system (I looked that's to your suggestion).


Jen--

I know for a fact that the Metropolitan Library System in Oklahoma City has Saxon textbooks that can be obtained through interlibrary loan (just in case your library has trouble locating any others that might be closer).


----------



## mom in oklahoma (Nov 25, 2003)

Hi,
Just wanted to chime in that we love saxon as well.I picked up saxon math as it was recommeded by a librarian friend of ours. I got the curriculum written for homeschool, I loved the way it was written out step by step. It does tend to have a lot of "busy" work. If my son understood the concept, we moved on to the next lesson.I did not do that well in math myself in school, and the way it was written, it taught me a lot of "steps" 
I had been missing.:nanner:
Rea


----------



## furholler (Feb 1, 2005)

Mth-U-See has been one of the best homeschool investments we have ever made. You might want to check it out.


----------



## jamala (May 4, 2007)

We love love love Saxon, we have tried others but the kids always wanted saxon. I did the DIVE cd's until this year-- alg. 2-- for my son and I ordered the teacher dvd's. He is doing well with them. I also taught Saxon in public school and loved it then.


----------



## Elffriend (Mar 2, 2003)

Another vote for Saxon. We did Miquon when they were younger and then when they were done with that we switched to Saxon. DD is 11th grade now and using Saxon advanced math. She's doing very well with it. DS is 7th grade and using Saxon 87 and also doing really well. I like that there is constant review of older material and now that DD is beyond my capabilities, I really like how the solutions manual works through the problems step by step.


----------



## andiplus8 (Nov 6, 2009)

I have five children, two have just graduated. I have used and am using R&S, Saxon, and Life Of Fred. All of them are good and all of them work. All of my children are different and where one felt Saxon was too repetitive, another one is doing excellent with it. One made super grades using LOF, where another one that doesn't have an easy time reading, hated it. My dd is special needs and does very well with R&S, but Saxon frustrated her beyond belief. 
So my votes are those three maths. LOL I just had to figure out what kind of learner each child was and plug in one of the three. 
Sorry, I'm not more help, but it is this complicated at our house all the time.


----------



## Lizza (Nov 30, 2005)

We bounced around a little in the beginning with different programs. Personally we have stuck with Math U See, I just really like it and I think the kids do well with it.


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

Thanks all. It looks like Switched on Schoolhouse is the one that fits our kids. We did the Math U See route a while ago. My kids didn't do so well with it, the blocks became toys. We still use the MUS logic when introducing new concepts (add, subtract, etc) with the younger one.

I have gone back and looked at the Rod and Staff information and I think it would have been fine to keep using. It does have what I was looking for in the 7th and 8th grade books. But the change to SOS is going to be a bigger benefit to our family. Kids and I are less stressed and "mom chores" are starting to get done.


----------

